# scandia model # 305C



## leeds (Jan 6, 2012)

hi guys,first timer and looking for a little help,recently bought the above for $100,read all about scandia here,junk etc,well this unit has not seen more than 10 fires when i bought it,for the first few times we lit it,we were able to get the downstairs front-to-back split ranch up to 64 deg with the upstairs at 68 deg,not too shabby,since then,i am having trouble breaking 60 down-64 up,any ideas would be great,btw,the unit looks exactly like a 325c insert pictured here on another page,only difference is my trim is rippled as opposed to his which is feathered,had a chimney guy come out to inspect and as far as he could tell everything is as it should be,i open the lower damper wide and leave the door cracked an inch until the fire gets going then close the lower damper while leaving the upper damper half open,thanks in advance for any help


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome. If you don't mind tinkering a bit with the stove some of the Scandia knock-offs were fairly usable stoves. What is the question?


PS: Please try to use period space. That's the longest run-on sentence I've ever seen.


----------



## leeds (Jan 6, 2012)

how do i get back the missing 4 degs


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2012)

How is the wood supply? Is it nice and dry and very well seasoned or just so, so with some poorly seasoned wood? 

I haven't been able to find a picture ID for a Scandia #305. Does it look like the model 300 in this link?

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Scandia_Stoves/


----------



## webbie (Jan 6, 2012)

This one might be an insert with the front of a fake vigilant of defiant.

Any pics?

Some late Scandias were actually catalytic! 

Do you have this installed as a fireplace insert? If so, what type of installation have you done?
You'll want to check the surface temp on the single wall parts of the stove - say above the door or the top (if single wall) - and let us know what the temps are.


----------



## leeds (Jan 7, 2012)

i'll do the best i can,yes it's an insert,it looks 99% the same as the pic further down the page listed as model #325C,sorry no pics,i am about as handy with a computer as a monkey is with a shotgun,wood is so-so,some seasoned some not,but as i've already got it up to 64 using the same combination of wood,as a newbie,i just don't see a problem[am i wrong],even as i type this the temp has gone up,so,now i am wondering if this has anything to do with the the outside temp,[it's mild right now],and nothing to do with the stove,does the outside temp have a bearing on what the stove can get up to ?,eg if the outside temp is 20 then the oil furnace will have to work harder to bring the temp up to 70,right ?,again thanks for all yor help and imput


----------

